# Is Ruby too thin?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 13 months old now. Sometimes I think she looks too thin. Others I think she's fine. What makes me think she might be too thin is you can see all of her ribs when she moves certain ways, and you can always see the vertebrae in the middle of her back when looking at her from above.

She's pretty petite -- I don't know exactly how tall, but she weighs in the low 40 pound range. It fluctuates between 40-45 pounds depending on how well she stands on the scale.

She eats 3 cups of Acana Wild Prairie a day and isn't nearly as active as some of your Vizslas, so I would think that would be plenty.

Thoughts? Does she look okay to you?
Thanks.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope. She is perfect. Remember - they still grow. My Ruby filled out a lot between ages 1 and 2.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think she looks pretty perfect to me! Definitely not too thin.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

She looks great!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

The age old question with a 'V'........

Takes a bit of getting used to when people often ask.!!! :-\

As long as they eat well and regular then your doing your job....

I personally think she looks Great, lovely looking pup 

Keep up the good work she's a credit to you 

Hobbsy


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, all. That's just the reassurance I needed.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she looks the picture of health to me ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ruby looks just fine to me, it's nice to see some rib, Darcy shows some ribs and being only small..16kg I prefer to see some of her rib's..there is nothing worse than an overweight Vizsla.


----------

